# 125 litre jungle low tech scape



## Raten Furlong (24 May 2020)

Fluval Roma 125 - 4 month old scape fully grown in.

No use of Co2 injection & using the standard 10w led light that came with tank.

Decided to plant heavy and let the plants be the focus.

Pleasantly surprised with the quality of plant growth from this set up


----------



## Nick72 (24 May 2020)

That's  a very nice scape.


----------



## Conort2 (24 May 2020)

Looks great! Think a lot of people would be happy if they got those results with co2 let alone without.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Raten Furlong (24 May 2020)

Thanks guys! @Conort2 @Nick72 

Yeah it really surprised me how quickly it had filled in without the use of Co2. For example, it was my first time using dwarf hairgrass and I had read a lot about people struggling with it - but it had managed to carpet fairly quickly for a low tech set up 😊


----------



## si walker (24 May 2020)

Magic water!
Well thanks, that gives me hope!


----------



## Raten Furlong (24 May 2020)

The perks of soft water out of the tap 😎


----------



## Paul Willi (24 May 2020)

Very nice, there’s hope for me yet 👍🍻


----------



## Conort2 (24 May 2020)

Raten Furlong said:


> The perks of soft water out of the tap 😎


seems to be the key for really good low techs. Seen a few now with soft water which rival high tech tanks.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Raten Furlong (24 May 2020)

Definitely the key it seems @Conort2. 

It is isn’t completely perfect up close, some of the leaves are experiencing a bit of pale colour/die off, especially with the S Repens but it’s very little 

On the whole it’s turned out much better than I had expected. The low light means limited nuisance algae which is the best part!


----------



## Raten Furlong (24 May 2020)

For reference - this is what i started out with 4 months ago....


----------



## AqueousJungle (24 May 2020)

Amazing growth!! Simple scape yet very effective indeed - how much maintenance do you do each week?


----------



## Raten Furlong (24 May 2020)

AqueousJungle said:


> Amazing growth!! Simple scape yet very effective indeed - how much maintenance do you do each week?


Thanks 🙌🏼

Very little - 30-40% water change and general filter cleaning once per week. Tank seems to take care of itself for the most part!


----------



## hypnogogia (24 May 2020)

@Raten Furlong that’s a lovely looking tank.


----------



## Sacha (27 May 2020)

Beautiful tank. What's your ferts regime?


----------



## Raten Furlong (27 May 2020)

Sacha said:


> Beautiful tank. What's your ferts regime?


Thanks! - Don’t dose any at all.


----------



## ForestDave (20 Nov 2020)

Great tank. Impressive with no CO2 or Fertilizer.


----------



## Sarpijk (20 Nov 2020)

Great tank! What have you used as substrate?


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Nov 2020)

Very nice and very impressive without CO2 👍


----------



## Karmicnull (21 Nov 2020)

Fabulous tank!  Your low tech dwarf hairgrass beats the pants off mine...


----------



## Fred Dulley (21 Nov 2020)

Absolutely love this tank. Id be so proud to have it in my flat. Even more so that its no CO2.


----------

